# Seasonal woodworkers?



## CalumetWoodworks (Oct 16, 2015)

Are there any seasonal woodworkers here?

My shop is a two car, detached garage. Spring, summer and fall are warm enough in Central Wisconsin that I can work out there comfortably and my cars can be parked on the street or in the driveway over night.

Come winter and it is another story. At first I thought of moving my operation into my basement, but I don't want to do that. So, I will spend the last weekend in November, cleaning out my shop, packing things away and making room for two cars to park there over the winter.

I am also looking for any tips or advice on tool storage and wood storage. Tips for rust prevention and wood rotting would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

I do not work in cold weather. I have severe allergic reactions to cold weather. If it gets too cold and I am outside I can even undergo an involuntary spontaneous sex change. 

So yes, until I get my shop heated I am a seasonal woodworker.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh come on @Kevin we all know you love making snow angels and playing in the white stuff! 

Reading the word snow probably gave him a chill and he is now looking for a sweater. Lol. 

PS our state got our first snow last night!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been trying to use what few high friends in places that I have, to get the governor to build a wall around Texas with a roof over it. Not to keep out the illegals but to keep the heat in. So far he says we don't have the budget. I say phooey we can send men to the moon and space vehilces out of our solar system but we can't enclose little 'ol Texas? Horse feathers!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 16, 2015)

LOL!


----------



## GeorgeS (Oct 16, 2015)

You guys are crazy! I work in my garage year round. I understand if you have to pack it in though to get the cars out of the snow. How is your wood stored now? Is it inside or outside? Is it up off the concrete if it is inside? If you are storing it outside try to make sure it it covered and off the ground. I use this stuff on all my tools in the garage to keep the rust at bay. You dont have to do it very often. I did it about 6 months ago on my bandsaw and she is still shiny and smooth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been thinking about putting a space heater in the shop but then again, that would just mean another extension cord I'd have to run from the house. I love the cold though, so not really a problem.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've been trying to use what few high friends in places that I have, to get the governor to build a wall around Texas with a roof over it. Not to keep out the illegals but to keep the heat in. So far he says we don't have the budget. I say phooey we can send men to the moon and space vehilces out of our solar system but we can't enclose little 'ol Texas? Horse feathers!



Everything is bigger in Texas, even the chicken reaction to a little cold  Seriously though, it does suck when it gets cold. Up here in the frozen north I wrecked a motor on a saw trying to run it at 5 degrees below zero.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 16, 2015)

im a winter woodworker. i have a summer job so I only get to doo woodworking after i get off in the summer which isnt very much. i use jojoba oil on all my tools to prevent rust along with beeswax to keep moisture from soaking in. nothing like working when you cant feel your hands!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 16, 2015)

Kevin,
Maybe Mexico will build a wall on the Southern border and I bet Oklahoma may chip in for a wall to keep Texans out of Oklahoma on the Northern border, then you are halfway there. lol
Curt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 16, 2015)

For the last 8 years I have used propane to heat the shop in the winter. I have a Reznor heater hanging fro the ceiling, I only heated it on the days I was working in it, so ay best 2 days a week. The warmest I would ever get it to was 60 degrees. It usually ran me a minimum of 3K a winter. This year I have put a pellet stove in. I can heat the shop 24/7 and keep it as warm as I want. 70 would be more than perfect. That will cost me at MAXIMUM $5 per day. $150 a month if I run it 24/7. 
I will more than triple my workable shop time this year for 1/3 of the cost if I run it 24/7 and calculate it for 6 months out of the year. Best investment I've made in a long time. Actually I bartered Mahogany for the stove with installation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've been trying to use what few high friends in places that I have, to get the governor to build a wall around Texas with a roof over it. Not to keep out the illegals but to keep the heat in. So far he says we don't have the budget. I say phooey we can send men to the moon and space vehilces out of our solar system but we can't enclose little 'ol Texas? Horse feathers!



http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/other-shows/videos/mega-engineering-saving-houston-with-a-dome/

It's in the works....


----------



## Patrude (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know exactly what tools & machines you are dealing with but you should consider movable bases for your machines. If possible you could stage things along the walls. Mount cabinets on the wall high enough to allow clearance for cars. It's labor intensive but it would get you a chance to keep wood working and still get the cars under cover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 16, 2015)

My main shop space is seasonal. It's an attached one car garage that is neither insulated nor heated, and we're located in southwest Minnesota. Sometime in November I'll call it quits for working in the shop and will get back out there in April and start working out there again.

I do have my lathe and drill press set up year round in a corner of our basement so even when the main shop area is shut down, I've still got something I can do, even if I can't build furniture.

This winter, even when it's too cold to work out there, I do plan to spend some of the milder days (say, 20F and warmer) in the shop rearranging it and getting it better set up so that I can really hit the ground running come April. I have a long list of projects for next year...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 9, 2015)

If I had a basement I'd def be in it so I could work year round. It's alright working in my garage, I have a propane heater to heat it when I work in it during the winter but when I'm not in there stuff can freeze which sucks. Another problem with that is if i have to put finish on something, can't keep it warm enough for long enough and still be safe, so that's a big pain. It's nice working in the garage but just in the spring and fall, the summer it's hot as hell and mosquitos biting the crap out of me. Plus being in the basement would be nice so wood could acclimate to a more normal temp and humidity compared to my garage.


----------



## Brink (Nov 9, 2015)

Inside shop temp last winter...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 9, 2015)

Yep me too. I personally never work in the shop in the winter if it gets below 24 degrees. ..... (C that is!!)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

Workshop is in the garage, and it is hard to work when over 100 or under 50 for me. I roll my dust collector outside, so can't use bigger equipment when it is raining. Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 10, 2015)

For me winter is primo shop time, I use the shop year round but not much in the summer. Any day in the winter when it is above 0 is a good time for me. Below 0 just takes too much propane and too long to get it warm enough to work. 0 and below is primo ice fishing weather .


----------



## justallan (Nov 10, 2015)

Part of my salary on the ranch that I work for is a 2 story house and I use most of the downstairs for woodworking. 2 bedrooms plus most other empty space for storing wood, a big utility room for the workshop, a small utility room for the CNC router, 1 enclosed carport for my band blade sharpener and tooth setter plus "stuff" and 1 carport for unfinished lumber trying to get in the house.
Winter is my biggest chance to do any woodwork with my job and the vehicles can just sit in the yard. They get plugged in and parked facing east due to most of our weather comes from the west. I'd part a couple of them in the shop, but my mill is in there and I believe it has a flat tire, in case is doesn't I do carry a pocket knife.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

